# Dwarf versus Micro Sagittaria



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Folks, I have been looking online and I haven't found a clear answer. I was reading this book
that talks about a really easy to care foreground grass plant that is acclimated to hard water. The plant name is Sagittaria subulata var. pusilla aka dwarf sagittaria.

I went to my LFS and they had micro sagittaria. I had no idea if they are the same and I left the store without my plant. The guy said he had dwarf sagittaria when I called so I'm a little upset when they say they don't carry dwarf and have no idea if micro and dwarf are the same. So I looked up a uk site that said the micro is sagittaria pusilla but never mention that it's a dwarf sagittaria. So are they the same or different?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've never heard of micro Sagittaria. It sounds like a synonym for dwarf Sagittaria. Aren't common names great? 

Seriously though, it's very likely the var. pusilla you're after sold under a different name than 'dwarf'.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

AaronT I went to the Congressional Aquarium on Rockville Pike. You live close?

I called back to ask for scientific name and they have no idea. They did say that they are named as micro sag or micro sword
after I mention about micro sword. So can't trust them there when I had to mention the other plant. So I will surmise that they are really referring to micro sword which is not the plant I wanted. They look very similar to me in pictures. Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Alex123 said:


> AaronT I went to the Congressional Aquarium on Rockville Pike. You live close?
> 
> I called back to ask for scientific name and they have no idea. They did say that they are named as micro sag or micro sword
> after I mention about micro sword. So can't trust them there when I had to mention the other plant. So I will surmise that they are really referring to micro sword which is not the plant I wanted. They look very similar to me in pictures. Thanks.


Not super close, but I know of the store you're talking about. I've never been there before though.

It sounds like they're just going by the common names from their shipping list. It could be either Sagittaria or E. tenellus too.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

There is no such plant as S. subulata var. pusilla. Pusilla is a trade name that was added to Sagittaria subulata, which was probably just emersed grown S. subulata. It can be rather short when grown emersed, but will get longer once placed in a submersed environment. S. Subulata can be quite variable, and in nature can grow quite long and thin when submersed.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=SASU

http://aquat1.ifas.ufl.edu/node/391 Watch the video on the right.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nelumbo74, thanks for the video link. That's helpful in identifying the plant. As for the name here's the link to 
description from 
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/plantedtkssubwebindex/sagittaria.htm
*Sagittaria subulata var. pusilla (NUTTALL) BUCHENAU, 1903

Dwarf arrowhead, dwarf sag.
Synonyms: S. lorata, S. pusilla, S. natans var. lorata
Natural Distribution & Ecology: Eastern North America.
Physical Description: Upright, linear leaves of 2-6 inch length and 1/4" width. Leaves with three longitudinal veins with central one ending at blunt tip.*
or below link
http://www.tropicos.org/name/50067898

Those were the 2 of the top 3 on google search.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Alex123 said:


> Nelumbo74, thanks for the video link. That's helpful in identifying the plant. As for the name here's the link to
> description from
> http://www.wetwebmedia.com/plantedtkssubwebindex/sagittaria.htm
> *Sagittaria subulata var. pusilla (NUTTALL) BUCHENAU, 1903
> ...


Glad you found the video useful. However, your Google searches are useless. Botanical nomenclature can change over time, and is determined by an International Code. Since 1903, the date of your first entry, the name Sagittaria subulata var. pusilla was removed, and combined with the Genus and species Sagittaria subulata. That's why I pointed out that this plant can be quite variable based on growing conditions. The name pusilla came back into the trade back about 10 - 15 years ago, and was also called dwarf sagittaria. Again, it was a trade name imposed by then uninformed aquarium tradesmen trying to introduce a different or new species, which really wasn't new. I can guarantee you that it's the same plant, and will not stay small in every tank. I would also be willing to bet that the reason it is so small at your LFS is because it was delivered to them straight from a source that grows the plant emersed. I have grown this plant emersed in summertime, and it only gets to about an inch tall (micro). However, when I add it to a garden pond, it starts to grow longer (dwarf).

When I need to identify a plant, particularly a US Native, I would trust a reliable source such as the USDA, as opposed to a site called Wet Web Media. I'm not familar with Tropicos, but it's maintained by the MO Botanical Garden. I have great respect for that organization, but I'm not sure that information is the most up-to-date.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the lesson. Your explanation sounds pretty informed.
I have no plan of growing it emersed(which I assume you mean partially out of the water). So you are saying when they are fully under water, immersed, they will grow taller? If so, that's ok as long as I can keep it around 4 inches or less. I heard high lighting will make it grow taller, since my tank is only 1.5 wpg, it should not be too tall. I don't want int to look like my vals. which are like 8 to 10 inches.


----------



## Juergen (Sep 5, 2008)

my small Sagittaria changes from 3-5cm, in a common tank with sand bottom, to exactly like that:


> I don't want int to look like my vals. which are like 8 to 10 inches.


in a NPT with potting soil under the gravel.
regards


----------



## Juergen (Sep 5, 2008)

first the plants in the old tank, look at the fine grains of sand

and then what the NPT made of it

regards


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ach, don't want it to look like the second picture. I wonder if it's the soil or the lighting. I don't really need anymore plants as I have a small tank and thought this would be a good carpet plant to fill in the gaps but if it grows to 8 inches, my vals will do that just fine and I know they will thrive in my aquarium. I thought this carpets the floor, your sand picture makes it look like they are pretty wide apart.


----------



## Juergen (Sep 5, 2008)

they stay small and spread along the sand, but keep some distance from eachother.
In the NPT they went crazy.
I have tried them emersed too and seen them small and large in windowsill greenhouses.
I'm not shure they shoot because of the nutrients, had earth both times. Maybe temperature and light is an issue too. 
regards


----------

